# Left signal indicator light for 1986 Dodge Aries LE



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When I use left signal indicator light for my 1986 Dodge Aries L.E..
It doesn't flash green. It is solid green light.

The right turn signal works and flashes green.

So what could be wrong ?

I read must be signal flasher or fuse ?

How do I get access to them and know where their locations are ?
How do I test them and determine which is faulty ?


Thanks

Zhong


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Generally when I had such issues with Dodge/Plymouth vehicles it indicated a defective bulb, either front or back. If one side flashes it will not likely be the flasher unit itself. :wink:

The flasher works by the amount of current drawn by the bulbs to heat the bi-metal switch inside to make it flash. 

*


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks

I found out that the left signal indicator light bulb on driver's side front is not working. The passenger side signal indicator light is working.

The lights at the back of the car both red lights are working except the one on the left doesn't flash when I use the signal indicator when I pull lever down. The one on the right flashes.

So do I just have to replace light bulb on driver's side left front. In order to get all the signal indicator lights on left hand side on front and back (driver's side) to flash again ?

I think there are special screws that holds the light orange cover to the light bulb. What type of screw driver do I need to unscrew the screws there ?

Thanks


Zhong



Wizmo said:


> *Generally when I had such issues with Dodge/Plymouth vehicles it indicated a defective bulb, either front or back. If one side flashes it will not likely be the flasher unit itself. :wink:
> 
> The flasher works by the amount of current drawn by the bulbs to heat the bi-metal switch inside to make it flash.
> 
> *


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

zhong said:


> What type of screw driver do I need to unscrew the screws there ?



You're the one looking at them. How would anyone else know? Most likely they're either Phillips or Torx.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

'86 could very well be #2 Phillips......later years would be Torx. Replace the bulb and things should be fine.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I know what the screws look like.
They look like something in between these two-











For the head of the screws seemed to have been worn due to it being used before, so it is hard to describe. I know what phillips screw driver and screws looks like and they are not those type.

Zhong


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Have to remove orange plastic covering here-









Looks like I have to remove the torx screws and then pull it out from the front including the bezel to gain access to the light bulb?

Zhong


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

zhong said:


> Have to remove orange plastic covering here-
> 
> View attachment 311953
> 
> ...


Or do I have to remove the battery from under the hood to get access to it from the opposite direction ?


----------

